# Low T Anyone?



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep... I got hit with that bombshell about 6 months ago. I have a very, very stressful job. I am way too busy and rarely take a break. On top of that I am now offically out of shape and used to be in excellent shape (body building, runner, near single digit body fat). 

I started having headaches, was tired a lot.... things were still working but got "shorter". My drive TANKED too. I would still want to have sex becuase a big portion of our marriage was sexless, or at minimum lacking sex. We had the standard, "Get By" sex but the good sex was gone.

Ergo, I ignored the signs and found myself not carring. I was talking with my Dr and he said he didnt expect me to be low T but tested. 152.... I cried when I saw kittens. 

For a guy my age it should be around 550 or so. Started shots once a month, brough it up to 254 in the low. I am now on shots twice a month but havent noticed a huge difference other than I cant roll over at night because of the erections. 

I still love to get hog wild with my wife but my drive is still LOW. Most of the time I play a long and it gets moving when we get started but honestly, id rather just go to bed....

Hopefully this replacement T makes a difference. So far it has a lot to be desired.

Anyone else fighting this?


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably depends on the person.

I started the shots to get rid of belly fat, better moods and energy. Secondarily, I hoped for some ED relief post separation from WAS.

I went from 230 to 1100. Horny all the time but no ED relief and I started being very angry. I am backing off down to the 800s and my anger is gone.

This stuff seems very unpredictable to me. One other thing, get checked for a spike in estrogen. You may need to go on an estrogen blocker for a month or two.

Good luck and exercise often focusing on lifting weights and runnig sprints as a natural T booster.

Getting old sucks,
Stretch


----------



## Mortie (Dec 19, 2013)

Depth, I was tired, exhausted tired, since my teenage years. No energy ever, low drive. I would get home from work or school and fall asleep on the couch in 5 minutes. To top it all off, my job is very very high stress. 

I got tested about 9 months ago and my level was 170. I would have been tested sooner but its expensive and we never had the financial means to do so until now. I was told that I should be between 800 and 1000. Since starting the shots, I have never felt better and my levels are still not as high as they are suppose to be, 360 on the last test and 629 on the test before that. Now I am rarely tired, extremely HD. I feel like I missed my younger years. I am doing so much better these days even losing weight. About 25 lbs now and just 10 to go. I had my shot today and I am ready to go!!!


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

I got my shot on Friday....

Not seeing much today. I hope the longer I do this the better it gets. I used to be a fireball.... now im a butterball. Hell, I cant even concentrate at work... Sucks. 

Hopefully in combination with the gym (weight training, heavy, low rep), the shots will push me to the range that I start to feel better.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Depth.Inside said:


> I got my shot on Friday....
> 
> Not seeing much today. I hope the longer I do this the better it gets. I used to be a fireball.... now im a butterball. Hell, I cant even concentrate at work... Sucks.
> 
> Hopefully in combination with the gym (weight training, heavy, low rep), the shots will push me to the range that I start to feel better.


Even without the shots, if you cut your body fat down, removed stress, took care of your diet, and excersized your T would go up quite a bit.

Body fat causes conversion of testosterone to estrogen. Imagine being a large "breast", lol.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

It does actually.... you are right. I worked out hardcore for better than 10 years and benched 100lbs more than my body weight. I know all of this but with work, kids, life, etc.... its hard to get anything back.

Im taking steps now. Hopefully it has some effect. I also work for a fortune 100 company (the devil) and am in the process of interviewing for a manager position at another company. If it happens it will be a lot less about the $$ and the company wont be on me so much. That should help BUCKET loads.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

there was a study of Low T guys a few years back and a very large percentage were able to move up into the normal zone just by getting over eight hours sleep. As you get fat, your T production drops. As you lose fat, your T production usually increases. Heavy compound lifts, especially to failure, raise T. 

Your want 800-1000.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Also, make sure you're getting enough saturated fats. you're not on statins are you?


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

No... I cant take statins. I got all of the bad crap from my family so my cholesterol was 286. I do have to take another chol med but it is not a statin. 

Im not a cutter so I typically do pyramids, negatives, or even just low rep to failure, and burn outs. I would rather have the size (think Sean Ray) v's the cut (think David Beckham). I am no where near Sean Ray, but you get the point....

I finally have a work out partner again. We should start in the next week. The push and spot makes a huge difference too. Its hard to not be able to max... ever.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband and I were just having a conversation last week about low T. He's 49 and doesn't have low T but wanted to find natural ways to maintain his T levels. I found this site for him:

How to Increase Testosterone Naturally | The Art of Manliness

His diet is good and he has always lifted weights, (30+years), but he comes to bed really late and I've always given him a hard time about it. Since reading this article he's been coming to bed early.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Depth.Inside said:


> No... I cant take statins. I got all of the bad crap from my family so my cholesterol was 286. I do have to take another chol med but it is not a statin.


What's your HDL and triglycerides?



Depth.Inside said:


> Im not a cutter so I typically do pyramids, negatives, or even just low rep to failure, and burn outs. I would rather have the size (think Sean Ray) v's the cut (think David Beckham). I am no where near Sean Ray, but you get the point....


When he was competing, Sean Ray was super cut. Like 3% BF. Also a walking Mexican pharmacy, if you know what I mean. That's the only way you can get that much muscle mass.



Depth.Inside said:


> I finally have a work out partner again. We should start in the next week. The push and spot makes a huge difference too. Its hard to not be able to max... ever.


I never go for max lifts. The raw power aspect just never appealed to me that much.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> What's your HDL and triglycerides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to second that Sean Ray was indeed loaded with the equivilent of a Mexican Pharmacia.

Many women don't want a man that big, but when close to that level of muscle it will excite them.

It's a good goal, but a better and more universal one would be built somewhere in between a track sprinter and a defensive back. That's the body type that will excite women across the board and across all age ranges. They don't even have to like you, their bodies will be turned on.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

Natural way is the best way. Start eating a ton of fruits and vegetables. Salads, salads salads until you can eat anymore.

The biggest T booster of all Maca powder!


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Depth.Inside said:


> Yep... I got hit with that bombshell about 6 months ago. I have a very, very stressful job. I am way too busy and rarely take a break. On top of that I am now offically out of shape and used to be in excellent shape (body building, runner, near single digit body fat).
> 
> I started having headaches, was tired a lot.... things were still working but got "shorter". My drive TANKED too. I would still want to have sex becuase a big portion of our marriage was sexless, or at minimum lacking sex. We had the standard, "Get By" sex but the good sex was gone.
> 
> ...


Yup. 

I'm at about 375, which totally sucks, too. Over 600 is best... 

There's a website dedicated to that... google peak testosterone. While that's the name, it is all about good health, more than just raising one's T. 

Stress, excess fat, lack of exercise, mental state... all these depress testosterone and the results of that tend to reduce it more.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

oldgeezer said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm at about 375, which totally sucks, too. Over 600 is best...
> 
> ...


Being rejected for sex will also tank your sex drive. So a healthy sex life will keep it raised over a guy that never gets any.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Being rejected for sex will also tank your sex drive. So a healthy sex life will keep it raised over a guy that never gets any.


That's true. Engaging in competition helps... winning at it even more. 

the mental factors are probably just as important as the physical ones. I know when mine drops because my mental state gets REAL bad. 

Improving your T will improve your mental sharpness, memory and energy. It is, in one phrase... "the ultimate anti-aging hormone".


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Depth.Inside said:


> Yep... I got hit with that bombshell about 6 months ago. I have a very, very stressful job. I am way too busy and rarely take a break. On top of that I am now offically out of shape and used to be in excellent shape (body building, runner, near single digit body fat).
> 
> I started having headaches, was tired a lot.... things were still working but got "shorter". My drive TANKED too. I would still want to have sex becuase a big portion of our marriage was sexless, or at minimum lacking sex. We had the standard, "Get By" sex but the good sex was gone.
> 
> ...


Hard to help without any lab results before and after (LH/FSH/Thyroid is REQUIRED).
A couple of things I notice. Shots should be weekly AT THE LEAST!!!!!!!!!!! At twice a month you are having major swings and your E2 is probably through the roof compared to your T reading. The other thing is monitoring your E2 (estradiol). You can have a high E2 kill your sex drive just as much as low T.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Try Tribulus for maintaining testosterone levels. It's a natural herb, information here:
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/tribulus.

I boxed professionally for many years and found my levels dropped significantly due to an intense workout program, taking Tribulus kept my levels normal. It helps increase energy levels and sexual function/desire.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

There are also other options available. Just make sure that aside from those mentioned above, you go to follow ups regularly and have periodic blood works done including your PSA levels. (If you're above 50). Normal levels are different form the clinicaly expected ones which slightly vary by age.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> What's your HDL and triglycerides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean was a stud... I am NO WHERE near that large but I prefer the non cutting phase pro's. I like the bulk and thats pretty much where I head with my lifting. I very rarely do high rep.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

MrHappy said:


> Hard to help without any lab results before and after (LH/FSH/Thyroid is REQUIRED).
> A couple of things I notice. Shots should be weekly AT THE LEAST!!!!!!!!!!! At twice a month you are having major swings and your E2 is probably through the roof compared to your T reading. The other thing is monitoring your E2 (estradiol). You can have a high E2 kill your sex drive just as much as low T.


I will do some reading on this.... I have an appointment in 2 months to check my levels. I want to be up to speed on this when that happens.. thanks.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Just want to second that Sean Ray was indeed loaded with the equivilent of a Mexican Pharmacia.
> 
> *Many women don't want a man that big, but when close to that level of muscle it will excite them.*
> 
> It's a good goal, but a better and more universal one would be built somewhere in between a track sprinter and a defensive back. That's the body type that will excite women across the board and across all age ranges. They don't even have to like you, their bodies will be turned on.


Exactly right, the whole post is exactly right. That second paragraph especially.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a study of women's preferences floating around the web somewhere that women are more aroused by low body fat than muscles. 15% bf was about the sweet spot, if I remember correctly.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> There is a study of women's preferences floating around the web somewhere that women are more aroused by low body fat than muscles. 15% bf was about the sweet spot, if I remember correctly.


From afar they will think the big muscles are too big and bulky. Up close the large and defined musculature and strength and much better body fat than 15% will excite them. They won't admit to it, but it makes their panties soaked.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Attraction is based on a lot of things.... Im not sure you can define attraction as a blanket statement. Studies typically are pointless unless you are trying to impress that core group they surveyed.

Also, I prefer the mass and thats the reason I have always lifted like that.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

treyvion said:


> From afar they will think the big muscles are too big and bulky. Up close the large and defined musculature and strength and much better body fat than 15% will excite them. They won't admit to it, but it makes their panties soaked.


And you know this how???


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

karole said:


> And you know this how???


Just hang out with some bodybuilders in a nightclub or a party and watch. It doesn't affect all women exactly the same, but enough of them act like a switch is thrown.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Just hang out with some bodybuilders in a nightclub or a party and watch. It doesn't affect all women exactly the same, but enough of them act like a switch is thrown.


Yes and no... its typically the ones that are turned on by that type of build. Not all women are. 

I have a friend that competes professionally. He is a animal, 5'8" and 275lbs. He hasn’t worn a pair of jeans in about 15-20 years. Some women drool all over him, others think he is gross.

That’s why I said you can’t blanket statement that. To each his/ her own. Some women like their men shaved and slick, some prefer chest hair/ facial hair, etc. 

To claim one or the other is better is personal preference. That preference is also GREATLY influenced by the subject person...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Depth.Inside said:


> Yes and no... its typically the ones that are turned on by that type of build. Not all women are.
> 
> I have a friend that competes professionally. He is a animal, 5'8" and 275lbs. He hasn’t worn a pair of jeans in about 15-20 years. Some women drool all over him, others think he is gross.
> 
> ...


I think his point is that a goodly percentage of women who say "gross" at modern post-1980 bodybuilders, which is the vast majority of them, when confronted in a social situation with the real deal in the flesh up close and personal, behave in a very surprising way. Maybe it's the alcohol or the curiosity, but it's real interesting to watch a girl change her mind. You see the same with pro ball players. Women with no interest in sports, go gaga over some pro AMOG. So, perhaps it's the atmosphere dynamic of "preselection" by other females and sycophancy by other males that makes the change in opinion happen.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I think his point is that a goodly percentage of women who say "gross" at modern post-1980 bodybuilders, which is the vast majority of them, when confronted in a social situation with the real deal in the flesh up close and personal, behave in a very surprising way. Maybe it's the alcohol or the curiosity, but it's real interesting to watch a girl change her mind. You see the same with pro ball players. Women with no interest in sports, go gaga over some pro AMOG. So, perhaps it's the atmosphere dynamic of "preselection" by other females and sycophancy by other males that makes the change in opinion happen.


So the elephant in the room theory? Yeah, it probably has some weight to it but honeslty, those that are starstruck have no interest to me. Im not saying it doesnt happen. I have seen people starstuck before for various reasons but typically, those people are deep as a puddle... 

Same goes here... if a woman is more interested in the size of your guns than what you do for a living she isnt going to be very interesting the next morning when it is all said and done.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Depth.Inside said:


> if a woman is more interested in the size of your guns than what you do for a living she isnt going to be very interesting the next morning when it is all said and done.


For most athletes, that's about as far ahead as they think. Notice, I didn't, say all, just most.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> For most athletes, that's about as far ahead as they think. Notice, I didn't, say all, just most.


True that.....


----------

